# can anyone help



## johnthomp (Mar 24, 2010)

im fairly new to all this model engineering and saw a video for little chucks single hit and miss air engine and it gave me an idea for my own version of the same thing but cant figure out how the cylinder head works does anyone have the plans photos or written instruction for one of these heads im starting to lose sleep over it now please help me 

  kind regards 
        johnthomp


----------



## Duluth (Mar 24, 2010)

johnthomp

I dont know if this is what you are looking for, but it might help.

http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/SteamPlans3/HitAndMiss/Hit_n_Miss.pdf

bob


----------



## cfellows (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi John,

The horizontal single enine is my design. Here is a drawing of a simplified valve assemly which uses a ball bearing instead of a sliding piston and one cylinder port instead of two. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.







Chuck


----------



## capjak (Mar 24, 2010)

i Chuck,

Have you built an engine using this design? It looks interesting but a bit above my present skill level for now.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 24, 2010)

johnthomp  said:
			
		

> im fairly new to all this model engineering and saw a video for little chucks single hit and miss air engine and it gave me an idea for my own version of the same thing but cant figure out how the cylinder head works does anyone have the plans photos or written instruction for one of these heads im starting to lose sleep over it now please help me
> 
> kind regards
> johnthomp



Hi John. I built my version of Chucks single last year.

The link below will take you to my build thread, and also link you to other build treads. These may help you to understand how the engine and valve work and are constructed. Pictures are usually easier to understand than line drawings, at least for me.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4761.0

-MB


----------



## xo18thfa (Mar 24, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> The horizontal single enine is my design. Here is a drawing of a simplified valve assemly which uses a ball bearing instead of a sliding piston and one cylinder port instead of two. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.
> 
> ...



Chuck: This is really neat. A question: The spring the acts on the sliding valve, is there a particular size you recommend? My guess it should be very light, just enough to move the valve.

Thanks for this.

Bob


----------



## cfellows (Mar 24, 2010)

xo18thfa  said:
			
		

> Chuck: This is really neat. A question: The spring the acts on the sliding valve, is there a particular size you recommend? My guess it should be very light, just enough to move the valve.
> 
> Thanks for this.
> 
> Bob



I usually like to use a 3/4" long, 5/32" OD spring using music wire that is .015" - .018" thick. A ball point pen spring is just about right. The ball bearing valve is 3/16" - 1/4" diameter and can be a somewhat loose fit in the head.

Jack: I have built a number of engines using this valve design. Here is my horizontal single:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXH2nNLmBXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXH2nNLmBXo[/ame]

Here is two cylinder engine which also uses a similar,but overhead valve arrangement:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRcpGWp1OA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRcpGWp1OA8[/ame]


Thx... Chuck


----------

